# Rabbit Hunting in snow 12-27



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

Went out yesterday, forgot how much fun hunting rabbits is in the snow. Got 4 nice rabbits and saw more. Beat the brush for about 2 hrs. Anyone else been out this week in the snow?


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

The boys and I are going in the morning. Should be fun. We are supposed to get some snow tonight.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be out tomorrow morning! Can't wait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

got around 6" here. did better then I thought we would.!!%


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Was out this past Sunday, got 8 rabbits 3 guys...dog was working good, rabbits were easy to see and couldn't move fast due to the deep snow.But they were sitting tight


----------

